# Can you help me?



## Wombatroo (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi I am after a kayak. I have not had one before. 
I want one under 18 kilos.
With handles. 
Must be under 2.7 to get in my wagon. 
I want it to take it up shallow creeks.
And room for one small dog  
I am wanting to gold detect rivers and creeks. 
Also would like to have a go fishing in the bay. 
I had a look at anaconda but they have no handles on the light weight ones. 
Also I only want something cheap. Big ask I know but does anyone have ideas?
Thanks Tarnia


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry,

They don't make the Tardis that Small   

Tanya, It wouldn't be difficult to rig up a carrying handle with a piece of 25 mm dowel and some webbing straps.

Regards

Hawkeye


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Apologies Tarnia for misspelling your name in previous post

Hawkeye


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Wombatroo said:


> I had a look at anaconda but they have no handles on the light weight ones.


Welcome to the site Tarnia, and any of the small sized kayaks will come into the weight class you are after.

For those that do not have handles you can simply make some yourself and very cheaply from 25mm webbing.









Fold a length of webbing over at each end so it is doubled, then screw it in place with stainless screws and a large stainless washer, just tighten screws to feel firm and no more, so you do not strip the plastic, also preferable to not drill a pilot hole before screwing.

Bolts are better but it is likely the small yak will not give you access inside to hold the nut, and screws will do the job OK for a light boat.

The picture is one on the inside of my cockpit near my thigh, as I prefer to keep my deck clear if possible.....you can make the same for front and rear handle if the kayak has none.

You will make a pair of handles for about $5-10, and cheaper than those sold over the counter.

You will get webbing at camp shops, upholsterers, KMart etc, and screws at Bunnings or a ships chandler


----------



## davidholder (May 29, 2014)

Tarnia, have you looked at eBay?

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Fishing-Kaya ... 1114094182

Regards
David


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Consider a Malibu Mini X - BCF stock them. Good little kayak. Often on special. Might be a little too long though.
http://www.bcf.com.au/online-store/prod ... 5157#Cross


----------



## Bradv (Jan 14, 2013)

Content removed to prevent monetization of that given freely and solely for community benefit - sorry :-(


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Perception minnow if you can get one (maybe second hand)


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Perception Minnow or similar. We have had one for years that has taken countless OS students out on the Murray as well as our kids. I refuse to sell it as I now have a grandchild who will hopefully paddle it one day. Very very light very very stable. Murd took one all over NT a couple of times. Not often they come up second hand but sometimes they do.


----------



## Wombatroo (Jun 29, 2014)

Thank you all for your help and advice. I have spent the last couple of days looking at different types. Tonight I bought one. It has no name on it but will try to post a photo. I can lift it, it has moulded handles. I will be trying it out tomorrow. So thank you again, this is a great forum with very helpful people.
Regards Tarnia.


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like a nice little Yak, I am sure you will have a lot of fun.


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Wombatroo said:


> Thank you all for your help and advice. I have spent the last couple of days looking at different types. Tonight I bought one. It has no name on it but will try to post a photo. I can lift it, it has moulded handles. I will be trying it out tomorrow. So thank you again, this is a great forum with very helpful people.
> Regards Tarnia.


That looks just like my first yak.

Have a look in the bottom of the recessed rod holders and check to see if they have drain holes. Mine did took me ages to find where my yak was letting water in. They had used recessed holders with drain holes that drained into yak. if you have these holes plug them with a bit of silicon.

I tied a bit of bungee thought the D rings and up through eye holding front strap, gives you something to grab hold of. Clip leash to, and slip paddle under.

That a carbon wing paddle you got there? Do you know how to use those things they are not forgiving if you dont.

I've screwed some Aquayak handles on the side of mine
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Kayak-He..._Sports_Watercraft&hash=item5d4db86861&_uhb=1

Be careful taking this on the bay, its a pig in a headwind, be all too easy to get in trouble. i just keep it for rivers with poor access.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

laneends said:


> Be careful taking this on the bay, its a pig in a headwind, be all too easy to get in trouble. i just keep it for rivers with poor access.


This cant be metioned to many times --

if you are heading out on the bay make sure it is perfect these short kayaks are slow and damm hard work into a wind or tide flow
as a beginner you will find a light off shore breeze is so easy on the way out and murder on the way in
Get some paddle practice in before heading out on the bay and make sure you can get back on in deep water incase you fall out

Local waters worth a paddle try the Patternson River as it's just up the road from you - or the other way Balcombe Creek at Mt Matha


----------



## AlanH (Jun 28, 2014)

Congrats on the new purchase. Keep us updated on the first outing with it.


----------

